# Amplificador 50+50W estéreo que integrado usar



## dragondgold (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola

Les comento que estoy en el camino de realizar un amplificador estéreo de 50+50W pero no se que circuito integrado usar, me recomendaron que no utilice STK porque a pesar de que suenen bien en mi país (argentina) el 95% en el mercado son truchos y se queman. Estuve viendo y una opción sería el LM4780 pero me han dicho que los LM es lo peor para amplificadores porque no suenan bien.
Después esta el TDA7294 pero es 100W estaría desperdiciando mucha potencia y eso es $$.
Y por ultimo esta el TDA 1562 que es de 70W de alta eficiencia con cuatro salidas, se lo podría hacer estéreo usando solo 2 salidas?

Me gustaría que dieran su opinión y si me recomiendan otro IC que no halla nombrado


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 4, 2009)

Lo que te dijeron sobre los LM son mentira funcionan muy bien, pero ese en particular es dificil de conseguir en argentina, pero puedes conseguir el LM3886 que es mono por lo que necesitaras 2 y son de la potencia que tu pides. Aclaro que el LM4780 lleva dos LM3886 dentro. te dejo las hoja de datos de ambos. El precio del LM3886 no se en este momento pero rondaba los 30$ argentinos

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3886.pdf

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM4780.pdf


----------



## zopilote (Dic 4, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> Hola
> 
> me recomendaron que no utilice STK porque a pesar de que suenen bien en mi país (argentina) el 95% en el mercado son truchos y se queman. podría hacer estéreo usando solo 2 salidas?
> 
> Me gustaría que dieran su opinión y si me recomiendan otro IC que no halla nombrado


Si solo es para sala,te recomiendo el TDA7294 (´93), y sólo le colocas fuente para 50W por canal.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección. No es de Gran Señal sino de Discusión General.

Por otro lado, el 7294 NO es de 100W.
Le sacás 50W sobre 8Ohm, con más sólo saca ruido. Es una muy buena opción para hacer dos y tener el 50+50W que buscás.

Leé *bien* el datasheet y verás de qué hablo 

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 4, 2009)

aqui te dejo un aporte con el tda1514, suerte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2009)

Lo mejor es como te dijeron usar 2 LM3886TF o 2 TDA7293 o 7294, o bien utilizar 2 LM12CLK si lo consigues.

en otra opción podés utilizar tambien 2 TDA1562Q que tienen muy buena potencia y baja distorción, la PCB es simple y sólo necesitas una fuente de 12V 14A, que muchas veces es mas facil de conseguir o fabricarse.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 4, 2009)

Bueno muchas gracias por los consejos ya tengo varios IC para probar  s elos agradesco cuanto tenga el ampli armado lo subo por si les interesa.

PD: perdón cacho no sabia que iba en discusion general


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2009)

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui te dejo un aporte con el tda1514, suerte


Apa... El 1514... Hablamos del hermanito mayor de estos bichos.
Es un integrado no muy fácil de conseguir y no es barato, pero suena MUY bien (me consta). Inclusive lo usan Fender y Marshall en sus amplis más chicos (unos 40-50W).



dragondgold dijo:


> perdón no sabia que iba en discusion general


No hay ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

Cuidado si encuentras un STK, esos es muy sabido que son casi en su mayoría falsificados.

Consiguete uno de las series STK412-150...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2009)

falsificado como master? o falsificado como AG? bueno pregunto en la tierra del nopal


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 5, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> falsificado como master? o falsificado como AG? bueno pregunto en la tierra del nopal



... SI me dieran un dólar por cada IC SKT falsificado que me encuentro 

Ya vez por que mando a pedir todo a los gringos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2009)

pues piratas piratas pero los de AG no me ha fallado ni uno solo, y eso que me han dicho que son mas malos que la carne de puerco


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2009)

la carne de chancho es muy buena, debido a que no tiene grasa practicamente. la carne del lechón (puerco pequeño) si es mas grasosa y mala.

volviendo al tema de los STK, son integrados muy buenos y muy caros, pero el peligro es el que describe tacatomon...que sean truchos, te los cobren bien cobrados, y despues tu amplificador se convierta en una máquina de humo para teatros.

saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 8, 2009)

Si la verdad que lo de los STK truchos me lo dijo un amigo mio y luego averigue por internet. Me parece que lo voy a hacer con el TDA1562 que le uso dos salidas nomas o con el TDA7294 dependiendo lo que salga cada uno. Con respecto a la alimentación los voy a alimentar con una fuente SMPS que me estoy armando de 500W supongo que si filtro bien la corriente con capacitores  bobinas no va a haber problema.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

el TDA1562Q sólo tiene 1 salida...1 integrado = 1 salida

a lo mejor quisiste hablar de los TDA usados en autos, esos que son cuadrafónicos...pero tienen máximo 10Watts reales por canal y con mucha distorsión.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 11, 2009)

Que me dicen del TDA7386 de 4 canales de 40W cada uno que tal suena?? He visto en la hoja de datos que necesita muy pocos componentes externos pero no se si sonara bien. No soy muy exigente con el sonido pero no me gusta que se distorsione ni que haga ruido...


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 11, 2009)

Le tenés que prestar atención a la gráfica de potencia de salida vs tensión de alimentación, los 40[W] que indica son potencia máxima (alimentando con la máxima tensión posible) y con 10% THD, osea bastante lejos de lo que realmente vas a sacar útil. 

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

yo que tu me arriesgaba con un stk si te consigues el original tendras un muy buen amplificador, de mayor calidad y potencia que un tda


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 11, 2009)

Que STK me recomiendas haré la prueba a ver si saco alguno de un equipo de música que esos si son originales...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

si lo vas a sacar de algun aparato el que te encuentres, yo he usado el STK4044, suena bonito


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues piratas piratas pero los de AG no me ha fallado ni uno solo, y eso que me han dicho que son mas malos que la carne de puerco



Pero, ¿Que serie compras?
STKxxxx o los nuevos STKxxx-xxx

Porque tengo entendido que los nuevos están un poco más dificil de falsificar.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 12, 2009)

de los dos tacatomon, vieras las cosas que traen los modulares de hoy en dia, pero ya van mas de 3 años que puse el primero y aun no me han demandado


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 12, 2009)

SI los parlantes son de 4ohm, se pueden usar los TDA2050.Valen alrededor de $6 argentinos.Se pueden poner dos en puente por parlante, o uno con alimentación partida (las tensiones de alimentación quedan muy ajustadas).La corriente de salida es muy justa tambien (la maxima son 5A) 
Otra opción: este ampli clase D. Estimo que cada etapa vale $15 (argentinos) y es bastane sencillo (a nivel circuito)

(perdon, la idea era usar integrados. )


----------



## J3R0ss (May 1, 2012)

Hola como va? Che acabo de ver el post, (yo necesito una pot de 40W o 50W)... y la verdad no tengo mucha idea de como se arma y que integrados usar... Quiero hacerme un estereo, y tengo 2 pares de parlantes. la idea es hacer un par para cada lado ...

Me podes pasar lo que vos usaste, que integrado, si tenes el circuito,y que extras hay que comprar para armarlo?

Mil gracias, y disculpa la molestia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2012)

TDA2050 o LM1875 , en puente-bridge :

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------

